# Pizza Pizza (PZA)



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

Lousy pizza, but used to be a pretty good holding. What’s up with it lately?


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

No No

on a sidenote - i used a coupon for free pannizza pie at the local mall the other day...wasn't half-bad.


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

John Heinzl of the G&M recently wrote about PZA in May 15, 2018 and August 28, 2018. A quick summary of what he thinks is going on with PZA is: 
Same store sales have been consistently falling the last few quarters. This impacts their ability to increase their dividends. 
He thinks food delivery apps like Uber Eats, SkipTheDishes, DoorDash, Foodora, etc, which allow consumers to order in a wider array of food options is impacting PZA's delivery business which drives a large chunk of their revenue. Heinzl also quotes PZA's CEO who has acknowledges this new competition is impacting them. 
He also says there's increased competition from US chains like Dominos and Papa Johns along with a lot of promotional activity in the fast food marketplace. 

I've only had Pizza Pizza once during a trip to Toronto. I thought it was ok though nothing to write home about.

(Just to add: I don't own PZA but was considering it for my divie portfolio)


----------



## Dilbert (Nov 20, 2016)

^Thanks for the above. So, I guess what’s needed is for Jargey to eat more everyday.:nevreness:


----------

